# My Friends Don't Care About Me



## meg14corvids (Sep 10, 2017)

Lately I've really felt like my friends just don't care about me at all. I'm part of a group of 4 other girls, and they always make plans without me. They'll post about it on social media, talk about it at school, or texting through a group chat. The first time this happened I didn't really think much of it, but then it started happening more. Whenever we're all together as a group, I'm always the one who is constantly mocked. I'm not listened to, and if I am, my opinions are disregarded. My friends never text or call me, and they don't make arrangements with me. Everytime I try to text them or make arrangements, they ignore me. The only friend who I talk to often usually ends up talking about his girlfriend. It makes me feel bad when he repeatedly talks about his girlfriend because we dated for a year before breaking up in June of this year (he decided to break up because he felt I had trust issues, which isn't false but I have a very difficult time fully trusting people because of personal traumatic experiences). I feel like I should stop being friends with these friends, but I only have about 3 other friends and I have a difficult time making new friends. 
Sorry for writing a whole block of text. Any support or advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

meg14corvids said:


> I feel like I should stop being friends with these friends,


Good plan.



meg14corvids said:


> but I only have about 3 other friends and I have a difficult time making new friends.


Time to put more time and energy into those three other friendships.

Sounds like you're in high school? If you've found yourself on a social anxiety support site, then I'm guessing you're an introvert. If you want to make friends, try a fellow introvert -- go for the person who doesn't appear to talk much.


----------



## meg14corvids (Sep 10, 2017)

Just Lurking said:


> meg14corvids said:
> 
> 
> > I feel like I should stop being friends with these friends,
> ...


Yes, I'm currently a sophomore in high school. Thank you for the advice, I'll try to do exactly that


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Well they sound like terrible people. Your friends are a bunch of fake friends and your ex-boyfriend left you just because he suspected that you have something as small as trust issues???


----------



## meg14corvids (Sep 10, 2017)

sad1231234 said:


> your ex-boyfriend left you just because he suspected that you have something as small as trust issues???


Yeah. He said he felt like I didn't trust him completely. He wasn't wrong, but I did trust him a lot, and I told him a lot of very personal things. I could talk more about him but it's not entirely relevant to this thread and I tend to go on long tangents about things.


----------



## fellowdeer (Sep 12, 2017)

meg14corvids said:


> Yeah. He said he felt like I didn't trust him completely. He wasn't wrong, but I did trust him a lot, and I told him a lot of very personal things. I could talk more about him but it's not entirely relevant to this thread and I tend to go on long tangents about things.


What you consider personal and sharing it to him directly does show some trust. Maybe he didn't see it or realized it which sucks.

Personally, I think you should drop those set of friends. How you feel does matter to yourself and needs to be taken care of. You shouldn't stick by people who don't seem pleasing towards you, not only it hurts you but if they're intentionally doing it purposely or without thinking about how you feel, they're definitely not worth your time to manage with.

Maybe if you haven't consider, maybe tell them how you feel? If they don't show anything for you then that means you should walk out.


----------

